# Scabbards On G519s



## Whitey1736 (Mar 7, 2016)

I was curious if anyone has added scabbards to their bikes for rifles.  I saw that there was one other member that added a garand scabbard after seeing the picture on Johan's site regarding the 34th IR.  I have a vintage Crosman M1 Carbine bb gun with wooden stock that was my late uncles and thought it'd  be cool to add the M1 carbine scabbard to my tribute bike once complete.  Does anyone know if this would have actually been done during the war?


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 10, 2016)

Is that a general M1 carbine scabbard or one that was fitted to a bike? thanks


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 10, 2016)

To my knowledge, no scabbards were designed with bicycles in mind... Scabbards were general items designed and distributed by the US Army Quartermaster Corps to units that needed them...
When a type of weapon needed to be carried in the field, QM provided the scabbards to carry them... Most common example is the US Army WW2 Harley-Davidson WLA motorcycles which had the metal weapon's holder attached to the front forks from the factory, but depending on type of weapon carried, had a matching scabbard issued within the unit. (See also this page of my website: http://www.theliberator.be/liberator2.htm  )

The bicycles with rifle scabbards attached in Hawaii picture shown on my website illustrates how troops wanting to carry rifles on their bicycles were supplied with the scabbards that were attached by means of leather straps to the forks, although the manufacturer nor the US Army ever intended gun scabbards as standard accessories on bicycles...

Below most common scabbards issued by the US Army during WW2

*Top to bottom:
Scabbard, Submachinegun, M1940 with M1928A1 Thompson SMG
Scabbard, Rifle, M1938 with M1 (Garand) Rifle
Scabbard, Carbine, M1, Leather with M1 Carbine
Scabbard, Carbine, M1A1 with Folding Stock M1A1 Carbine*


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info/clarification Johan.  Maybe I'll grab a reproduction one at some point and see how it fits on there.


----------

